# jackplate for J16 carolina skiff



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

A 40hp tiller is unmanageable.
Trim tabs would be a better choice than a JP on a flat bottom boat.
I had a 40hp tiller on a J16(before law change) and it would porpoise really bad at wot as in.... scary.
A 30hp is perfect which is what I had before the 40.


----------



## James_N (Sep 3, 2012)

I should of said mine is console steering and on the loaded side with full front casting deck , center console ,cooler , livewell , 3 batteries , short rear casting deck, myself and another person.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

4" setback should work OK. Any thing bigger might cause you some problems with existing cables especially the steering.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I run a 90hp tiller with no problems, and, in the past I've run a 60hp tiller motor on a 16 ft jon. That rig worked fine too.  My concern would not be the tiller, but changing to a motor with a longer shaft.  4" setback would be fine, but I'd find a motor with the proper length shaft rather than having to resort to adding a jack plate to make things work.


----------



## grahamsc (Dec 12, 2014)

I've got a J16 with a J50HP 2 stroke for trim and tilt reasons, steering is on the center console. I've got the full deck up front and just the benchseat in the back. I had to fab a custom bracket out of 3/16alum which is basically a U to reinforce the transom as WOT initially had the transom under way too much stress. I haven't played with props but I get about 44mph WOT with me gear and fuel but I'm still fighting porpoising if it's not slick flat at WOT. I've also got a 6 gallon gas tank under the front deck mostly for bow weight and reserve since that was where my old tank was when I had my old motor. I think if I installed a wedge it would correct the bounce but it's running good enough for me.


----------



## James_N (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone , guess iam going to rethink this and decide if i even want to put any more money into it . :'(
The no tilt on the 20hp i really dislike , not sure spending 600.00 on t&t and however much more to maybe play with props would get me what i want , performance wise .


----------

